# Rurouni Kenshin (Live-Action) Discussion



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 27, 2011)

22-year-old actor Takeru Satoh (Kamen Rider Den-O, Rookies, Beck, Ryōmaden) will star in a live-action film adaptation of Nobuhiro Watsuki's Rurouni Kenshin samurai manga next year. Keishi Ōtomo will direct Satoh on this new film, just as he did in last year's NHK historical television series Ryōmaden. Warner Brothers Pictures Japan is producing with its president William Ireton, while Studio Swan (Paradise Kiss) is in charge of the actual film production. 

The Sankei Sports newspaper adds that the staff aims to release the film internationally and eventually make a series. This will be the first live-action adaptation of the manga. 

Producer Shinzō Matsuhashi commented, "Satoh has the looks and stature to be a proper Kenshin." Watsuki added that when this project was just starting, he and his wife were discussing who should play Kenshin, and decided that Satoh topped the list. 

Satoh himself said that he was a huge fan of the original manga when he was in elementary school and when the manga was still running. "It was the manga that everyone in my generation knew." He added that he and his friends would play around by pretending to sword-fight. Satoh began intensive training in sword-fighting earlier this month, and filming will begin in July. 

Nobuhiro Watsuki's original 1994-1999 manga ran in Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine and the resulting 28 compiled books volumes have 50 million copies in print. The manga inspired a television anime series that is celebrating its 15th anniversary this year. Viz Media published the manga in North America, and Media Blasters' AnimeWorks label released the television anime. 

ADV Films released two later original video anime projects and a film on DVD, and Aniplex is releasing these three titles on Blu-ray Disc this year. in April, Shueisha announced that a new Rurouni Kenshin anime project has been green-lit. 

Update: More background information added.

Sauce:


----------



## Jena (Jun 27, 2011)

Hmmm.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 27, 2011)

It'll undoubtedly turn out better than Akira will.


----------



## Ausorrin (Jun 27, 2011)

I think they can pull this off.  Ruruouni Kenshin style fights are much easier to pull of then dragonball z types.  I hope it stays true to the manga


----------



## illmatic (Jun 27, 2011)

um, least it can't be worse then Dragon Ball Evolution


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 27, 2011)

its called Ruroni Kenshin.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAccbRHz1Wc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## illmatic (Jun 27, 2011)

Samurai X sounds more badass


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 27, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Samurai X sounds more badass


Samurai X sound like a Hentai.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 27, 2011)

Samurai X as a hentai. 


------------------------------------------------------------------


> The Sankei Sports newspaper


why a announcement for a movie in a sports newspaper. 




> the staff aims to release the film internationally


Get the original English actors to dub the movie for when its released in English speaking areas


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 27, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> its called Ruroni Kenshin.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAccbRHz1Wc[/YOUTUBE]



Oh Toonami how i miss you


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh man - talk about mixed feelings.  If they butcher this I will kill them.


----------



## Bender (Jun 27, 2011)

Considering how ridiculously easy it should be to produce this film I'm not at all worried about the results that will come about it.


----------



## JJ (Jun 27, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> 22-year-old actor Takeru Satoh (Kamen Rider Den-O, Rookies, Beck, Ryōmaden) will star in a live-action film adaptation of Nobuhiro Watsuki's Rurouni Kenshin samurai manga next year. Keishi Ōtomo will direct Satoh on this new film, just as he did in last year's NHK historical television series Ryōmaden. Warner Brothers Pictures Japan is producing with its president William Ireton, while Studio Swan (Paradise Kiss) is in charge of the actual film production.
> 
> The Sankei Sports newspaper adds that the staff aims to release the film internationally and eventually make a series. This will be the first live-action adaptation of the manga.
> 
> ...




Watsuki himself helped picked him? I might just have to watch.




Hmm....


----------



## Corran (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank god for thread title change.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jun 28, 2011)

It's going to suck.

I can never take japan picture seriously.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 28, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> It's going to suck.
> 
> I can never take japan picture seriously.



You ever see sukiyaki western Django?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2011)

illmatic said:


> Get the original English actors to dub the movie for when its released in English speaking areas



dear god no



-Dargor- said:


> It's going to suck.
> 
> I can never take japan picture seriously.



you can never take Japanese pictures seriously?  you should check out their 50's films, if a country ever owned that decade in films it would be Japan.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 28, 2011)

Well Thank God it's not made in USA.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2011)

JediJaina said:


> Watsuki himself helped picked him? I might just have to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He played Kamen Rider Den-O.  The guy is a PHENOMENAL actor, he has real skill.  In Den-O, his character got possessed frequently so the entire show he had to be able to switch personalities at the drop of the hat and his body language was PITCH PERFECT, also his character was a sniveling weakling, BUT he portrayed him as a real character who had some depth to him and pulls off his character arc very well.

Oh and he broke his ribs part of the way through the series, but he kept acting, even during fucking BREAKDANCING scenes 

tl;dr even if everything else in the movie is awful, Kenshin will be done well.






edit: useless fact, he sang all of his theme songs 
Link removed


----------



## Legend (Jun 28, 2011)

I think this will be good

I wonder if it will be as good as the death note movies were


----------



## Fourangers (Jun 28, 2011)

Although I'm excited with this live-action movie, I frikkin' hope they won't put a bright-red wig on the actor that will play as Kenshin, that would be such a fucking turn off. 

Aside that, it doesn't look like it's going to be a movie that will screw up. The scenario is in Kyoto, the Tokyo parts they can use some sets, the CG effects doesn't have to be extremely impressive, everyone only need some decent training over kenjutsu...

And this:



Castiel said:


> He played Kamen Rider Den-O.  The guy is a PHENOMENAL actor, he has real skill.  In Den-O, his character got possessed frequently so the entire show he had to be able to switch personalities at the drop of the hat and his body language was PITCH PERFECT, also his character was a sniveling weakling, BUT he portrayed him as a real character who had some depth to him and pulls off his character arc very well.
> 
> Oh and he broke his ribs part of the way through the series, but he kept acting, even during fucking BREAKDANCING scenes
> 
> tl;dr even if everything else in the movie is awful, Kenshin will be done well.



Made me look forward to see Kenshin's performance.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2011)

They'll likely dye his hair, not like it'll be weird for his actor (whenever he was possessed he had color added to his hair.  The guy must have sat many, many accumulated hours with a hairstylist, especially in parts where he switches back and forth comedically )


----------



## Corran (Jun 28, 2011)

Should we be downloading this Kamen Rider series to get an idea of what he is like?


----------



## Slice (Jun 28, 2011)

-Dargor- said:


> It's going to suck.
> 
> I can never take japan picture seriously.







Parallax said:


> you can never take Japanese pictures seriously?  you should check out their 50's films, if a country ever owned that decade in films it would be Japan.



Only one word to further cement this statement:

Rashōmon


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it going to be a cool throwback to classic Samurai films? If so, I'm in.


If not, I'm out. Japan makes some weird shit, man. Weird shit. Just watch Survive Style 5+.



Actually that movie was awesome, that's a bad example.


----------



## The Uchiha Hawk (Jun 28, 2011)

I could easily see this being a trilogy. The first film could focus on Kenshin meeting everyone and have Aoshi and his group as the villains. The second film could condense the Shisho story arc. And the third film would have Enishi as the final villain.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 28, 2011)

Are the directors and writers any good?

Hope this isn't another terrible Japanese movie based on a manga.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 28, 2011)

Corran said:


> Should we be downloading this Kamen Rider series to get an idea of what he is like?




here's the pimping project 


for anime fans, a metric shitload of major VAs are in the show.  Some of them in major roles.


----------



## Corran (Jun 28, 2011)

Castiel said:


> here's the pimping project
> 
> 
> for anime fans, a metric shitload of major VAs are in the show.  Some of them in major roles.



I just sent a request to join the pimp group. Hopefully get in soon.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 28, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Oh Toonami *voice guy *how i miss you



Fixed for myself. But yea Toonami was pretty cool.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 28, 2011)

hope it is good. wonder if they guy will die his hair red or just make his not have red hair


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 29, 2011)

I feel like the red hair is sort of a necessity, right?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 29, 2011)

if it stays true to the manga, i think it should be doable. 

i pray they dont mess it up


----------



## Castiel (Jun 29, 2011)

> hope it is good. wonder if they guy will die his hair red or just make his not have red hair


He dyed his hair dozens of times in Den-O, he shouldn't have a problem with it


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 7, 2011)

The staff for the upcoming live-action film adaptation of Nobuhiro Watsuki's Rurouni Kenshin samurai manga is currently holding an open casting call for volunteer extras in the film. Applicants can be of any age or gender, and must apply between now and the end of October. Shooting for the film will take place in the Kansai and Shikoku regions of Japan. 

The film is slated to be released next year, and will star 22-year-old actor Takeru Satoh (Kamen Rider Den-O, Rookies, Beck, Ryōmaden). Keishi Ōtomo will direct Satoh on this new film, just as he did in last year's NHK historical television series Ryōmaden. Warner Brothers Pictures Japan is producing with its president William Ireton, while Studio Swan (Paradise Kiss) is in charge of the actual film production. 

The Sankei Sports newspaper reported that the staff aims to release the film internationally and eventually make a series. This will be the first live-action adaptation of the manga. 

Watsuki's original 1994-1999 manga ran in Shueisha's Weekly Shonen Jump magazine and the resulting 28 compiled books volumes have 50 million copies in print. The manga inspired a television anime series that is celebrating its 15th anniversary this year. Viz Media published the manga in North America, and Media Blasters' AnimeWorks label released the television anime. 

ADV Films released two later original video anime projects and a film on DVD, and Aniplex is releasing these three titles on Blu-ray Disc this year. in April, Shueisha announced that a new Rurouni Kenshin anime project has been green-lit.

Source:


----------



## illmatic (Jul 26, 2011)

Emi Takei to Play Live-Action Rurouni Kenshin's Kaoru



> 17-year-old actress Emi Takei has been cast to play the heroine Kaoru Kamiya in next year's live-action film adaptation of Nobuhiro Watsuki's Rurouni Kenshin samurai manga. 22-year-old actor Takeru Satoh (Kamen Rider Den-O, Rookies, Beck, Ryōmaden) has already been cast as the title samurai himself.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow they really took the ages of the characters to heart.

Any trailers?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 26, 2011)

No trailers yet


> Warner Brothers Pictures Japan is producing the film, and _filming is slated to begin this month_.


----------



## CM PunK (Jul 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It'll undoubtedly turn out better than Akira will.


>Implying the Akira film will ever be made.


Castiel said:


> He played Kamen Rider Den-O.  The guy is a PHENOMENAL actor, he has real skill.  In Den-O, his character got possessed frequently so the entire show he had to be able to switch personalities at the drop of the hat and his body language was PITCH PERFECT, also his character was a sniveling weakling, BUT he portrayed him as a real character who had some depth to him and pulls off his character arc very well.
> 
> Oh and he broke his ribs part of the way through the series, but he kept acting, even during fucking BREAKDANCING scenes
> 
> tl;dr even if everything else in the movie is awful, Kenshin will be done well.


I have to agree. Takeru Satoh is an amazing actor. He showed his worth during Den-O and is one of the most respected young actors in Japan.


Corran said:


> Should we be downloading this Kamen Rider series to get an idea of what he is like?


You should be downloading it regardless of this adaption.


I am stoked for this film. Jus' saiyan'.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Jul 26, 2011)

A Rurouni Kenshin Live Action movie.....awesome!!!


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 26, 2011)

What the...?! 

I love Rurouni Kenshin, it was one of the first anime series my sister ordered subbed VHS to our house. Well, up the Shishio arc, anyways. And the manga is great, too. But...

Making it a live action adaptation? I don't know about this, guys.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2011)

Hopefully there'll be some hot-ass titties.


----------



## Talon. (Jul 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> dear god no
> 
> 
> 
> you can never take Japanese pictures seriously?  you should check out their 50's films, if a country ever owned that decade in films it would be Japan.



especially Hanzo The Razor and Yojimbo.




its too early to say whether ill like it or not tho.


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 26, 2011)

Talon. said:


> especially Hanzo The Razor and Yojimbo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



especially Seven Samurai, Gojira,  and Rashomon! :ho


----------



## ovanz (Aug 2, 2011)

ehm, I saw the anime, read the manga, ovas etc, why they want to make live action of everything?. Some things only works in a certain type of media.

I hope they have special effects when they do the special techs like the anime (dragon flying, fire and ligth effects lol), not a normal samurai movie, the last one i saw, it was boring, too many talking about honor, shoguns and damn characters looking the same, with the same haircut, with the same clothes, dunno who was who, I had to skip alot until the fight scenes. 

I will like if they make a good Shishio as villain. Or Enishi Yukishiro, but they will probably gonna mess the history, so i will stay with either Shishio, Saitoh, Aoshi or the Weird eyes dude i don't remember the name.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2011)

Talon. said:


> especially Hanzo The Razor and Yojimbo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find it epically hilarious that you listed Hanzo the Razor with "taking movies seriously".


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 2, 2011)

Definitely watching this.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 4, 2011)

So this wasn't updated for quite some time:

This made me laugh


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 4, 2011)

The Death Note movies were good, though they strayed from the manga about midway through the first movie and the second movie followed its own story completely. The Rurouni Kenshin movie has the potential to be good whether it follows the manga's story or not, and I must say I'm happy it's being done by the Japanese and not by an American company (see: Dragon Ball Evolution).


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 4, 2011)

Light Warrior said:


> The Death Note movies were good, though they strayed from the manga about midway through the first movie and the second movie followed its own story completely. The Rurouni Kenshin movie has the potential to be good whether it follows the manga's story or not,* and I must say I'm happy it's being done by the Japanese and not by an American company (see: Dragon Ball Evolution).*



Yes DBE was Shit but an American Company also made Speed Racer [which was Bitchin], so dont act like the concept is instant fail


----------



## Lamb (Sep 4, 2011)

So guys, I think this looks like it will be a wee bit silly. However, I would love to see Rurouni Kenshin brought to the silver screen. I just feel it would work better if they focused less on the appearances of the cast and more on the content.


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> Yes DBE was Shit but an American Company also made Speed Racer [which was Bitchin], so dont act like the concept is instant fail



I haven't heard anything good about Speed Racer, though I haven't seen it myself, so I suppose I can't pass judgment. The original show was silly, so I guess you can't fault the film for being the same. I guess it's more a matter of personal preference.

But yeah, there's no disputing that DBE was awful.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 6, 2011)

I dunno about this, the age of the actors looks a little worrying. If anything I just hope they give the swordsmanship the lions share of attention and budget. Proper/authentic choreography and properly shot, not the fast scene cutting bullshit that seems to have infected films with a martial arts element.

I'm also worried that they do what other adapted works have done where they just try to jam in as many recognizable characters as possible in the allotted time. They should start with a solid story and only add characters that actually add to it.


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 6, 2011)

^Agreed. Adding in all the characters when most aren't necessary is just bad fanservice.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 6, 2011)

Light Warrior said:


> I haven't heard anything good about Speed Racer, though I haven't seen it myself, so I suppose I can't pass judgment. The original show was silly, so I guess you can't fault the film for being the same. I guess it's more a matter of personal preference.



The Critics trashed it but every one who had seen the show loved it, check out its TVtropes page its pretty much all positive


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 7, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> but every one who had seen the show loved it


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 7, 2011)

Rurouni Kenshin fights in real physics? Now I'm curious.

I'm guessing there's no news yet about what arc they plan to do for the film. It makes me wonder what they'll choose, especially since they're planning on making a series out of it later.


----------



## Light Warrior (Sep 7, 2011)

If they were to do a series of Rurouni Kenshin movies, the first one could be about the introductions of Kenshin, Kaoru, Yahiko, and Sanosuke and cover the manga's story up until Kenshin and Sanosuke's bout. It would deal with the general premise of Kenshin dealing with demons from his past as the former battousai turned wanderer. The second movie could then be about the raid on Edo Castle and introduce Megumi, Kanryu, and the Oniwaban. I know there are a few other story arcs after that, but if they were to do a third movie, it should cover the Kyoto arc and the fourth movie could cover the Jinpu arc.

Obviously, all of these arcs would be shortened and some of the lesser characters would be left out. We probably wouldn't get characters like Raijuta and Yutaro as a result. This is why I'd rather them simply do a reboot of the whole anime, leave out all the fillers, do the Raijuta arc properly, and above all else, animate the Jinpu arc.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2011)

so this movie is at one point, going to have a fight between Kamen Rider Den-O vs Kamen Rider Skull


I can dig it


----------



## Corran (Oct 4, 2011)

Will be awesome :33


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anyone know what specific arc this will be based on?
Jinei (sp?) and Saito look to be included.


----------



## Corran (Dec 1, 2011)

Looking good :33
Surprised they actually went so close to the original look


----------



## Neoreobeem (Dec 1, 2011)

I kept hopeing this would be made since very little needs to be changed. If we get it here I'm getting it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 2, 2011)

he look girly.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 2, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> he look girly.



So he fits the part


----------



## Corran (Dec 2, 2011)

C_Akutabi said:


> So he fits the part



 So damn true


----------



## Neoreobeem (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice to see this moving along.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 4, 2011)

From those pics it looks very good


----------



## Neoreobeem (Dec 4, 2011)

To me after seeing the Death Note  movies they do a good job being faithful with minimal changes so this should be pretty good.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Hollow Prince (Dec 16, 2011)

They have Saito(looks bad ass) in it and I think Jinei and not sure about the guy smoking he looked weasley enough so maybe Kanryu?


----------



## Neoreobeem (Dec 16, 2011)

Trailer looks great. If the number was correct it'll be out next August.


----------



## Luckyday (Dec 17, 2011)

Is it a movie or television series?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Dec 19, 2011)

If it has Saito..I'm all in!!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 19, 2011)

so will it be based on the first arc or a made up one?


----------



## Castiel (Dec 19, 2011)

> Is it a movie or television series?


Movie.


> so will it be based on the first arc or a made up one?


Jin-e is the main villain, make of that what you will.


----------



## The World (Dec 19, 2011)

"Within every fiber of your being you are truly a manslayer." -Jinei 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o03ZK5x1LX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! Looks really great!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pE3gw1ktD_c&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

New Scenes plus that L'Arc playing in the background


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

That actually looks good.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 8, 2012)

No, but it's very funny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

Your mom is very funny.


But looks aren't everything.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 8, 2012)

Takeru Satoh? AWWWW YEAH


----------



## Morgan (May 3, 2012)

3 reasons it has to be good,
1. It's Rurouni Kenshin (Use to watch it with my older brother after school before either of us knew what anime was.)
2. Japanese actors
3. Sato Takeru


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 3, 2012)

morganmorgy said:


> 3 reasons it has to be good,
> 2. Japanese actors


That's reason enough for it to never be good, since japanese cannot act for shit.

You'd think since they're so good with voice acting, just acting should come as granted. But nope.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 3, 2012)

lol@japanese actors being good


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

I can't tell if there good or not on account of them speaking a different language.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 3, 2012)

-Dargor- said:


> It's going to suck.
> 
> I can never take japan picture seriously.



Akira Kurosawa says hi.

Speaking of Kurosawa, RK being made by him would have been awesome.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> Akira Kurosawa says hi.
> 
> Speaking of Kurosawa, RK being made by him would have been awesome.



out side of Him and takashi miike i honestly can't say ive' seen any thing memorable from Japanese Cinema


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 3, 2012)

What about Hayao Miyazaki?


----------



## Zen-aku (May 3, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> What about Hayao Miyazaki?



Anime Doesn't count.


----------



## Morgan (May 4, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> That's reason enough for it to never be good, since japanese cannot act for shit.
> 
> You'd think since they're so good with voice acting, just acting should come as granted. But nope.



It's not a question of whether their acting skills are great or not, but it's the fact that most people, like myself, don't appreciate white actors for/in asian films especially when it has to do with something epic. Take Dragon Ball for instance. This guy?


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 4, 2012)

This is a japanese movie, why would there ever be white actors.

Though it would be much more fun.


----------



## Morgan (May 4, 2012)

That's the point. It's gonna be good for a lot of people simply because it's a Japanese movie and not a Hollywood one, in which there would be a white Battousai.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 4, 2012)

morganmorgy said:


> It's not a question of whether their acting skills are great or not, but it's the fact that most people, like myself, don't appreciate white actors for/in asian films especially when it has to do with something epic. Take Dragon Ball for instance. This guy?



Goku isn't asian.


----------



## Morgan (May 4, 2012)

Not from the looks of it. I say 'white' because the possibility them casting a Black actor is very, very, very low, but I really mean Hollywood actors.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 4, 2012)

morganmorgy said:


> That's the point. It's gonna be good for a lot of people simply because it's a Japanese movie and *not a Hollywood one, in which there would be a white Battousai*.


not really since Ruroni Kenshin is based on a period of japan it would not be easy to change location.

it would have been better if it was holywood made whit american/canadian asians only problem is that they be talking english which would be weird because of the setting but then again if aliens in movies can talk english then japanese people can too.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 4, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> not really since Ruroni Kenshin is based on a period of japan it would not be easy to change location.
> 
> it would have been better if it was holywood made whit american/canadian asians only problem is that they be talking english which would be weird because of the setting but then again if aliens in movies can talk english then japanese people can too.



you assume, they are speaking in their native language with movies set in non English speaking countries

see 13's warrior, every musketeer movie, 300 ect.


----------



## Amatsu (May 4, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to this. Mostly cause its Ryoutarou as Kenshin so it just seems really fitting for a guy like him to have this part. Hopefully there will be a way for us to see it.


----------



## Toshiro666Mifune (Aug 31, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> out side of Him and takashi miike i honestly can't say ive' seen any thing memorable from Japanese Cinema



What a bunch of crap. Between 1952 and 1962 Japan did some of the best films ever made.

Great directors

Kenji Mizoguchi
Yasujiro Ozu 
Keisuke Kinoshita
Kon Ichikawa
Mikio Naruse
Masaki Kobayashi
Kaneto Shindo
Yoji Yamada
Shohei Imamura
Takeshi Kitano
Kinji Fukasaku
Tomu Uchida 
Seijun Suzuki (Tarantino is a cheap copy of him)
Hirokazu Koreeda 
Hideo Gosha
and the list goes on and on

The reason there's a category for best foreign film in the Oscar is thanks to Japanese cinema. About the actors, Koji Yakusho is a much better actor than the overrated Robert De Niro and the always loud Al Pacino. Tom Cruise, Lee Marvin, Chamberlain and Brad Bitt were owned by the Japanese actors in their own films.

Tom Cruise in particular was pretty bad because the guy was owned even by the extras in the Last Samurai, It was hilarious how Ken Watanabe was nominated for an Oscar and Tom Cruise didn't get his nomination when it was a role made to showcase him as an actor, the midget was almost in every scene in that movie hahahaha. 

Japan have very good actors, the problem is how the film industry works there, the agencies have too much power and control, auditions are very rare because of that, it's like a mafia.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 8, 2012)

So, looks like it was a hit on Japan and will be getting an international release! Im dying to see it xD, it got good reviews

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzeHq9blYC8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

1:38+ = goosebumps *_*

and tv spots


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 8, 2012)

The movie was awesome (aside the acting department)


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 9, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> The movie was awesome (aside the acting department)


What else is there?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 9, 2012)

can't believe this movie got actually released in quite a number of cinemas in our country. what's even more surprising is the turn-out: 480 seats in my show and it almost full

anyway i generally have no faith in live-action adaptations (death note, 20th cb) but i left the cinema pleasantly surprised. this was great. i really liked most are the action scenes, the set, and the overall faithfulness to the source material. the worst part is easily the acting  the overall writing/plot also needs some work but it was good enough.

favorites: yahiko, sanosuke, kenshin
saito - my fav character from the anime. movie version needs more swag and lacks that smug sarcasm, but he was still good. dat gatotsu 

it's really great how the staff was able to craft a good movie out of an otherwise uninteresting part of the series. i can only imagine what they will be able to produce if they did the shishio arc 

others:

*Spoiler*: __ 




-i was grinning like an idiot during the flashback with tomoe's fianc?  ova 1 memories
-i wish that fight with saito lasted longer. i loved that part from the anime 
-shitty villain that jinei. that power he has is so out-of-place in a movie that's for the most part realistic


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 9, 2012)

Aoshi better be the main villain for the sequel


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 9, 2012)

will there be a sequel?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 9, 2012)

It sounds like its been successful enough to merit one


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 9, 2012)

yes they will make a sequel xD


considering the success, i would not be surprised if we got a trilogy LOL

man i will have a blast if they make the Shishio arc

Warner bros is wise, if they really figure out the potential of this manga, they will focus. They are kind of lacking in big series now, with the end of Harry Potter and Batman, i believe that they might be trying out other stuff and this kenshin movie is a sign, if they get it right...oh boy xD


I believe that the fact that Asia is in focus now is also a plus, there was a time where think of an asian song making worldwide success was absurd, but now look at gangnam style. The world is starting to open up to the asian idioms and this is an important factor if they want to go worldwide with japanese stuff, because force the actors to speak english does not fit, it should be done by people talking in japanese.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 9, 2012)

if it's a trilogy then second should be shishio. please i want to see this more than anything else  (including a longer kenshin vs saito)

then third is that final arc i haven't read yet


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2012)

LOL are you guys expecting an Oscar worthy acting from an anime based movie?


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 10, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> LOL are you guys expecting an Oscar worthy acting from an anime based movie?


obviously not imo 



the sole fact that the photography, the scenario and the fighting scenes are perfectly done is already mind-blowing


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 12, 2012)

Just got home from seeing this movie. And I was really impressed. They change some little details in the movie but I bet they're saving it for the next. Though this one lacks Aoshi and more gatotsu scenes.

And wtf, Jin'e's swordplay is fucking godly even better than Kenshin's lol


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 13, 2012)

Watch it again in theatre, the figthing scenes is still awesome only issue is the acting and seriously this movie top gross Breaking Dawn Part 2 in my country.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2012)

I forgot to mention that Saito's gatotsu scene made me lol because it reminded me of Dragon Ball Evolution, you know when Goku used his kame hame ha.  

Thats the only gripe I had with the movie and the fact that there's no Aoshi(there's this thug who dressed like him though) and Jinei forgot to use his powerup too. 

And dat ED song.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 13, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> LOL are you guys expecting an Oscar worthy acting from an anime based movie?



Those usually don't have good acting, that is true. But not because they're based on an anime series.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 15, 2012)

love this :33

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDuW_zxzfjs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ninjaneko (Dec 16, 2012)

I want to see this so bad~! Thankfully, we can expect some kind of release over here. I may even go back and reread the series


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 17, 2012)

why isn't it on netflix yet


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2012)

ohh looks like the blu-ray is already out, waiting for a subbed version


found a stream link


----------



## Detective (Dec 28, 2012)

Posting my review from the Movie Rating thread here:



Detective said:


> ​
> *Film:* Rurouni Kenshin ~ Live Action
> *Rating:* ★★★★★ out of ★★★★★
> Comments: Magnificent remake of the original manga and it's anime counterpart. Oh God, what a film. I felt like a young kid watching the series for the first time again. Takeru Sato is Kenshin in my eyes from now on, no one else could over write him bringing the character to life. Equally, Emi Takei did the same for Kaoru. Sano, Megumi, Yahiko, and even fucking Hajime Sato, were flawless. The execution of the script, which didn't deter much from the source material, and the amazing fight choreography was amazing. Perfect rendition of an anime/manga based film. Bravo Keishi Ohtomo and WB for the job of producing this gem.
> ...



Oh the feels...

:33


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2012)

Is 'Heart of Sword' in it?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Dec 28, 2012)

Just watched the movie, as a hardcore Kenshin fan i can guarantee you its good, this is a must watch!


----------



## Stunna (Dec 30, 2012)

Someone hook me up with a link to this online PLEASE!


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2013)

This shit was just amazing. My childhood brought to life and didn't get butchered.  the feels man.


----------



## emili (Jan 1, 2013)

Takeru Satoh, checked.
Takei Emi, checked.
Keishi Otomo, checked.

 I don't need to think twice whether to watch this or not.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2013)

Honestly surprised this is good, Kenshin is one of my favourites, esp Trust and Betrayal.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jan 1, 2013)

Just finished my DL, gonna make some breakfast and watch this. Great way to start the morning and the new year!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2013)

ck me I can't get this working

I give up


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2013)

What do you mean you cant get it to work? My link is legit, its the same one i used.


----------



## Vault (Jan 1, 2013)

Wait you still use Media player for videos?  

Try VLC media player, it can play pretty much any codec out there.  

With that said i do use Media Player for my music, its nice clean and not convoluted.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2013)

*YESSSSS!*

It's working! I can't wait to watch this -- I owe you guys big time.


----------



## Ausorrin (Jan 1, 2013)

Can someone provide me with a DL link please


----------



## Santeira (Jan 1, 2013)

Watched it, rated it 4.5/5.

The actors seem perfect for the characters, I like that this movie carries the same mood as _Trust and Betrayal_ (the anime is a bit too goofy for my tastes), though they could do better with the musical scores (should have used Taku Iwasaki). 

Still, love the music. I want a sequel.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah, a sequel would be great, but it stands on it's own as a standalone as well.


----------



## Kumanri (Jan 2, 2013)

Caught the movie also. Goosebumps and major nostalgic moments. The swordfighting scenes are very exciting and injects sufficient amount of gore and realism in the show. All the actors and actresses are awesome in keeping the elements in the manga and are easily identifiable. I love the way the movie inserts some cameo scenes that depict exactly the same lighting and effect in the manga, e.g. Kenshin sitting and leaning against the dojo door with the moonlight shining overhead. It is almost 99% the same as the anime!!

Saitou Hajime is one priceless character imo. I thought it is weird initially that he has such an early appearance but the movie plot made it seamless and natural. I love his smug attitude and the way he goes around to intimidate people.  Kaoru and Megumi are so pretty and cute too! Sanosuke's zanbatou fight is pretty awesome as well. 

A sequel is screaming to be made after this movie ended. I mean seriously, how can they stop at 1 only?! It is too awesome!! There are plenty of unfinished business! Bring it on, Juppongatana!!


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 2, 2013)

this movie rocked!!!!


----------



## Yasha (Jan 2, 2013)

Saito played by Yousuke Eguchi is freaking awesome. Emi Takei (Kaoru) is cute too.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 5, 2013)

I heard a sequel has been greenlit. 
I haven't really followed the manga as much but I have at least read the earlier stuff.
This movie did a great job at adapting the manga.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 5, 2013)

Whats the better investment Getting The entire Manga  Getting the Complete Anime?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 5, 2013)

Manga. cause the anime after the Shishio arc sucks bawls


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 5, 2013)

Had no idea a live action movie had been made for this. Honestly a part of doesn't really want to check it since live-action adaptations do tend to suck...


----------



## Bender (Jan 5, 2013)

@Blitzomaru

Eh, I think the Shimabara arc was alright. 

On another note. Not bad at all. Not bad. 

4.5 out of 5.


----------



## Fourangers (Jan 6, 2013)

Just watched now, oh, the nostalgia vibes. pek

The actor played well Kenshin's role; though I admit I was expecting more of his clumsy "oro oro" moments. Most of the cast was spot on, imo.

There are minor problems here and there; like the reason why Sanosuke joined the gang was out of place. His fight with whoever-that-is was kinda slapstick comedy. Kaoru being less tomboy and more damsel in distress.

I really liked the actress that played Megumi; I thought that she brought out more aspects of her character from the original material. plus she's pretty 

I was really surprised by the actor that played Saitou. I mean, I was expecting Kenshin to be a bishounen and everything since in the manga he also played this troupe but Saitou....I stared at him and was like: "Whoa, he's Saitou???  But he's so handsome! Wtf."

Overall, a nice movie.


----------



## Honzou (Jan 7, 2013)

In the middle of watching this now and I love it. 

link


----------



## Eisenheim (Jan 7, 2013)

I think the movie good a pretty good job on what it is trying to achieve which is pleasing the fans as well as being accessible to new comers. I still have my gripe like the weak characterization. Other than that, it is an enjoyable watch.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 18, 2013)

I've seen some scenes of the film, it looks good but Kanryu seems too over the top, does Aoshi appear or was he deleted?


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Jan 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wasn't very happy with Saitou's portrayal. He seemed more like a grunt cop rather than an elite spy like in the original story. Gatotsu was used in a ridiculous context. And most damning is that he doesn't even kill Kanryu, especially after getting talked down to in the beginning.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 28, 2013)

Overall a great movie, best part was definitely casting. Saitou was a bit off, since I always saw him as more creepy, but he made up for it with sheer awesomeness.

However, I agree with above that Gatotsu should have gone straight to the target, instead of setting up the ridiculous scene that occured.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 28, 2013)

I enjoyed the movie quite thoroughly, and it adapted aspects of the manga quite well! I wish Saitou was in it more, and far more ruthless.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 3, 2013)

Shishio/Kyoto arc will be done over the course of two movies.  Subtitled *The Great Kyoto Fire* & *The End of a Legend*.

Dude who played Light Yagami in the Death Note movies is playing Makoto Shishio


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 3, 2013)

Lol. That dude knows some kendo??? 


He shouldve used a samurai instead of the death note.


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2013)

oh it is out?


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jul 11, 2013)

are the oniwaban in the movie?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> are the oniwaban in the movie?






rest of the new cast:


Ankh from Kamen Rider OOO is playing Sword Hunter Joe


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 8, 2013)

Decent movie, I thought the Kanryu scene was lame because I couldn't stand the way the actor sounds like a dribbling retard and how his sidekick is basically a loser of higher caliber; I also didn't even get the impression the guy Sano fought was supposed to be that showy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from the final arc. Other than that, pretty good, although Kaoru had a cute but nowhere near capable actress. Kenshin however was portrayed well by Sato and the Battosai vs Jinei shit was good, although it sure dragged on and the event leading up to it seemed idiotic due to Jinei and Kanryu actually being unrelated characters in the manga and anime.

Looking forward to the (hopefully better) sequels, but I can't help but predict Aoshi will be handled horribly like the Shin Kyoto hen crap. (Still ridiculously lulzy AND plain horrid that they killed off Shishio, a murder Kenshin felt no remorse for, and then beat up Aoshi [who's supposed to be the final villain] in 12 seconds with the same "attack"...) 

Considering the biggest part of his character was his henchmen's deaths and all, and I can't expect him working for Shishio to work out at all (or his friends dying and his later fights with Okina and Kenshin to gel very well in the short timeframe of the Kyoto arc).


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 14, 2013)

Castiel said:


> Dude who played Light Yagami in the Death Note movies is playing Makoto Shishio



Oh, that ugly talentless ass is playing one of my favourite villains, how cute. :33


ugh.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 14, 2013)

To be fair "ugly" should be a selling point for Shishio


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 14, 2013)

He'll have to play teenage Shishio as well though.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 14, 2013)

He can't act for his own sake, he was a terrible Light Yagami.

And this is fucking Shishio we are talking about, I mean, why him of all people?


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2013)

Is he the same voice actor who overdoes Light's crazy voice?

Cause I hate that guy


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh the voice actor is different

The guy who plays him in the film was the main kid in Battle Royale

ehhh I'm not sure if he's a terrible actor


And why the fuck would they have him be Shishio?  

His look is so non threatening he might as well play a puppy


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 17, 2013)

7 months to go... but I entirely anticipate they will destroy Aoshi like all the other noncanon shit did.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't think these have been posted:


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd already seen the Sojiro one, which is.... reasonable. The other two just look terrible though. I'm stumped. Okina's is decent.


----------



## Detective (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 14, 2014)

Why does Shishio's expression look like something out of a Harry Potter cosplay...

I'll still watch both though


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 21, 2014)

Ugh...he looks more like SHIT...shio


No?

Sorry, get me coat.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 21, 2014)

Well at least they got the basic look correct

I wouldn't recognize Yumi if she weren't in the same screenshot as him


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah, that Aoshi look more like the kinda actor they should have for Shishio. The guy that played light is a bit weedy for my liking.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 21, 2014)

The Battle Royale guy should be banned indefinitely from playing lead roles, hero or villain.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 31, 2014)

19 days 

so hyped for this

i think i'm going to love aoshi


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Aug 1, 2014)

will saito vs kenshin happen here? 

soujiro vs kenshin 
shishio vs kenshin


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 20, 2014)

The movie was good but the final battle felt like a setting up to the next sequel then a familar character appears in the near end


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2014)

Just watched this last week in the theater here, DID NOT watch the first one because I had no idea there was a first one (thank you friends who took me to see it yet didn't bother to mention its existence) and had no idea the movie was going to be continued either (let's just say, they told me "hey, Takei Saki is in it, fucking go with us!").  Didn't ruin the experience at all because I did watch/read Rurouni Kenshin, albeit like a decade ago.

Overall a decent movie.

Maybe a little spoilers below.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I enjoyed the adaptation of the Kyoto arc in the movie, but felt like the introduction of characters like Shinomori Aoi, Misao, etc. were a bit rushed and gave us really no character development compared to the first when they had a bit more time to introduce the mains.  Also the battle scene was like Red Cliff if they had half the budget, so idk what the whole ”inferno" shit was all about because although it was in fact a decoy, it was pretty much the climax of the movie.  Shishio's ship took the spotlight, which well I guess it should have, but Kenshin spent like two minutes just slapping people around before jumping off.  Builds the atmosphere for the final movie, but makes this a stale in-between, like they just said fuck it.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Aug 22, 2014)

what do you know, shuya nanahara was actually great as shishio. the voice alone was menacing enough

main thoughts:
-why is japanese acting so bad
-as usual, the action tops


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]yvsnTQL4ZD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Katou (Aug 22, 2014)

The Action is where the charm goes


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2014)

People are expecting an Emmy worthy performance from a guy playing a swordsman who killed hundreds of men before?? 

Anyway this movie adaptation was superb just like the first one. The action scenes was actually the best part of movie and they really did a perfect job kudos to them.

Rank of best fight scenes in the movie:

Seta Sojiro vs. Himura Kenshin

Aoshi vs. Okina

Cho vs. Kenshin

Kenshin vs. Shishio's troops


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2014)

Yes, its showing in all theatres here in my country.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 30, 2014)

That's the problem with living in America. You don't see any foreign movies here (at least in theaters)


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2014)

Just wait for dvd release. 

And part 3 is out on Sept 14


----------



## Jeff (Sep 4, 2014)

I like how they show Kaoru in the new trailer.


----------



## Kurikara (Sep 4, 2014)

I wasn't even aware there was an live action movie for this series. I loved the anime. Guess I better look for it online and watch it.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Sep 7, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Seta Sojiro vs. Himura Kenshin



yeah sojiro vs kenshin was jaw-dropping. to think it's not even the real thing yet

legend ends will be glorious. i will watch it three times in the cinemas for the action alone


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 11, 2014)

I know right. That shit was legit. I never thought that was possible in real life lol.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Sep 25, 2014)

well that was disappointing


----------



## Jeff (Sep 27, 2014)

A bit pessimistic of the finale too, haven't got the motivation to see it yet.


----------

